# 100% Nut Sack Free



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bobaganoosh hit me with some very nice Contest Winnings--had a camera handy and need to pass this on-Some of what I've been wanting to try--Thanks very much for the contest and of coarse the Winnings.


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

nice winnings. i love the V and the 32!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

nice smokes ther BOTNSF!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice hit


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

nice lookin smokes
congrats


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Gotta love the cristos!
One of my favorites brands!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

It's good that he let you know there are no worries of crab infestation on your smokes.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> nice smokes ther BOTNSF!


Eweew! Looks like Bully created a new acronym. he he


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sweet hit Christian! That NSF Padilla 32 looks good enough to eat.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great score! Those Montes look sweet!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Devastating contest winnings; those look awesome!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Some great looking smokes!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great winnings


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

stlcards said:


> It's good that he let you know there are no worries of crab infestation on your smokes.


Christian is a funny mother freaker---He's always sent me some smokes I've yet to try and enjoyed every package---Fine BOTL this guy---Thanks Again for the Contest Christian (babaganoosh).
Paul


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Sweet hit Christian! That NSF Padilla 32 looks good enough to eat.


oh ya, now this is a fine cigar can't wait---I think i'll let my wife know what I want for christmas---


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Am I the only one round here that hasnt smoked a non cuban Monti? Well, I've had one #2, which was pretty good.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

No Ive had a cuban monte #2 and that is the only monte I have had.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Sweet hit from the "Rash"! Every one of those is a winner! Yummy!

CD


----------

